# death in clearwater fl.



## kowens (Jul 27, 2004)

Largo Man Killed While Trimming Tree

Published: Jul 27, 2004




LARGO - A 57-year-old Largo man was killed Monday when a tree limb he had cut bounced off the ground, hit him on the head and caused him to fall and hit his head on a telephone pole stump, Pinellas County sheriff's deputies said. 
Archie B. Thomas was cutting tree limbs at a lot at 15691 Michigan Drive, next to his home, deputies said. 

About 11:30 a.m., Thomas was on a large limb he was cutting about 20 feet above the ground, said sheriff's spokesman Mac McMullen. 

When the limb fell, one end hit the ground; the other end bounced up and hit Thomas on the head, McMullen said. 

Thomas then fell and hit his head on what appeared to be the stump of a telephone pole, McMullen said. 

A staff report



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Stumper (Jul 27, 2004)

I'm sorry. Condolences to his family. We all wish that he had hired a pro instead of doing it himself with such dire consequences.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Jul 27, 2004)

Just goes to show how unpredictable and dangerous this work can be. Condolences to his family.


----------

